# Youth fishing and hunting stuff



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Liberty realtree uninsulated bibs size 18
Browning youth xl insulated coat
2 type III pfd's 30-50lbs
1 type III off 50-90 lbs
3 youth beginner bows.one very small and easy, a Barnett lil banshee and a Barnett Banshee Quad.
$10 for bibs
$20 for Browning coat
$20 for both pfd's
$40 for all three bows.
Located northern Ashland county. Text 419 9zero 8 eight 6 7 5 for any questions.
The bibs were only worn once or twice. The coat went through all three of my boys but still has some life in it. Pfd's we're hardly ever used.






































Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Bump. Everything for $50. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

